# auto Finesse Launch Dressle



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

The latest offering from Auto Finesse - Dressle.



We're excited to reveal the latest product to the range, Dressle, the versatile all purpose dressing for exterior and interior trim. This water based dry cure dressing is the finishing touch for a multitude of areas all around a vehicle, from engine bays to interiors, wheel wells to intricate grills, adding a new look satin sheen and UV protection in one step...

Have you ever struggled to dress modern honeycomb grills, or wanted to add that finishing touch to a freshly detailed engine bay? Then Dressle is for you! This liquid, dry touch water based dressing can be sprayed directly on to the surface or applied via an applicator or cloth depending on the area of the vehicle you are working on and your personal preference. This highly versatile dressing is also great for dressing hard to reach areas such as wheel wells and engine bays, due to its spray on and walk away nature, simply dose the surface with a few fine mists of Dressle and leave to cure.

Dressle is also a great product to enhance the appearance of the ****pit of your vehicle, as it drys to a non greasy finish, it leaves a pleasant and natural sheen. The UV inhibitors help prevent interior surfaces from fading, and keeps a deep rich finish to your interior plastic and vinyl trim, it contains no waxes, oils, or petroleum distillates.

Dressle on interiors:

To get the best from Dressle on the interior of your vehicle the best method of application is to apply a few spritz of product to a microfiber work towel and spread evenly across the dash, door cards and other plastic areas you wish to coat. For intricate parts such as vents and grills a top tip is to apply a small amount to a detailing brush and apply via brushing it on to the surface. Wipe away any unwanted excess and thats it!









Dressle in the engine bay:



Nothing beats a nice clean engine bay and Dressle can take that one step further, after a thorough engine compartment detail allow the engine bay to dry then spray Dressle liberally to all surfaces, close up and get on with some other detailing tasks while it cures and dries. Pop back after an hour or two and mop up any remaining dressing and thats it, its that simple...







Dressle on those tricky bits:

Dressle is useful for all kinds of plastic trim, moldings, plastic & vinyl parts around your vehicle, from dressing those tricky Honeycomb grills, to preserving and protecting rubber door seals to wheel arch liners and more...



The finished results:





The finished results:











Dressle also works wonders on rubber door seals, helping preserve them whilst restoring a new look natural finish, it also prevents them freezing closed in the colder winter months.



Being water based also means any overspray of excess product can easily and effectively be cleaned up simply by using detail spray...



Thanks for taking the time to read, if you have any questions or comments please feel free to post.

Available from all Auto Finesse stockists now: HERE

- More product info at: http://www.autofinesse.co.uk/new-dressle-all-purpose-dressing/


----------



## seaneyb (Mar 26, 2009)

Looks fantastic! sadly being water based its not likely to last very long. Do you know the durability and lifetime of each application yet?


----------



## k9vnd (Apr 11, 2011)

This look's interesting, shame ive just ordered af spritz for the interior as looking to replace the chemical guys silk shine dressing ive always used but if spritz isn't the one then am sure this look's as close as.
However give cg it's due it does smell lush, so what's the scent of this if it's a universal outside/in product?


----------



## huvo (Dec 14, 2009)

Be interested to see how this compares to 303 Aerospace.


----------



## norfolk_msd (Nov 18, 2013)

looks a lovely product, next purchase I think


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

k9vnd said:


> This look's interesting, shame ive just ordered af spritz for the interior as looking to replace the chemical guys silk shine dressing ive always used but if spritz isn't the one then am sure this look's as close as.
> However give cg it's due it does smell lush, so what's the scent of this if it's a universal outside/in product?


The two (Spritz and Dressle) are slightly different products, Spritz being a detailer doesn't really add much to the finish of interior surfaces, its to be used in the same way you would a detailer for the exterior of the vehicle, you can use it on plastic trim for a quick dust down, on sat nav screens, glass, piano black or carbon trim, wood, whatever you have, and it has Anti-static properties. Where as Dressle is for dressing and enhancing the appearance of plastic and vinyl trim, all around the car, both internally and externally.

Hope that helps better understand the products and their intended purpose :thumb:

James


----------



## k9vnd (Apr 11, 2011)

Thank's for that james fair few bit's of carbon fibre in the vvt so confident it will be enough,if a dressing is require for the dash then am sure I will try this out at some point.


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

Auto Finesse said:


> The two (Spritz and Dressle) are slightly different products, Spritz being a detailer doesn't really add much to the finish of interior surfaces, its to be used in the same way you would a detailer for the exterior of the vehicle, you can use it on plastic trim for a quick dust down, on sat nav screens, glass, piano black or carbon trim, wood, whatever you have, and it has Anti-static properties. Where as Dressle is for dressing and enhancing the appearance of plastic and vinyl trim, all around the car, both internally and externally.
> 
> Hope that helps better understand the products and their intended purpose :thumb:
> 
> James


When is Dressle going to be available, can't find it anywhere at present?


----------

